# Closed Cadet Corps ???



## Craig B (11 Sep 2005)

I'm an old cadet ( 1980- 1984 ) but I just recently noticed this Closed Cadet Corps thing . Could someone please explain what it is and what are the differences vis a vis a regular cadet cops .

Thanks , 

Craig


----------



## Burrows (11 Sep 2005)

Some schools have cadet corps and those are only open to members of the school.


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

Do they follow the same guidelines as regular cadets?


----------



## Burrows (11 Sep 2005)

As far as I've seen yes.  However the St Andrews College one has officer ranks.


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

Very cool! Thank you


----------



## Craig B (12 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the info .

Craig


----------



## dgrayca (14 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Do they follow the same guidelines as regular cadets?



Depends on the corps.  Some of these corps are Mandatory for students (like 142 St Andrews) and others are optional (like UCC).  The Mandatory corps tend to be a little more relaxed with standards (i.e. haircuts, level training, promotions etc).

I was a cadet with 142 St Andrews and also a cadet with 110 RC(Air)CS.  I noticed huge differences...  Firstly I was never issued a green uniform at 142, only the highland uniform.  Not all cadets partook the star training (I think that's changed now).  Haircuts were not as per dress reg standards.  Ranks were not obtained in a progression... i.e. one could go from Cdt to Cdt Lt, or Sgt to Cdt LCol in one step.


----------



## Craig B (15 Sep 2005)

Interesting .

What about equipment and support ? Is this the same as a normal cadet corps or is the school expected to provide this in return for " Closed " status ?

Thanks , 

Craig


----------



## Chang (16 Sep 2005)

i've heard/seen pictures of cadets from st.andrew's collage doing tactical/weapons training. is this true?


----------



## Burrows (16 Sep 2005)

Quite possibly.  They have the numbers to do so, the money to do so (big fat tuition payments) and they aren't a normal corps.


----------



## dgrayca (16 Sep 2005)

Craig B said:
			
		

> Interesting .
> 
> What about equipment and support ? Is this the same as a normal cadet corps or is the school expected to provide this in return for " Closed " status ?
> 
> ...



They receive the same support from DND and the Army Cadet League that any other corps... plus direct funding from the school and past alumni.  They are not hurting for funds for equipment or activities.


----------



## dgrayca (16 Sep 2005)

C-17 Globemaster said:
			
		

> i've heard/seen pictures of cadets from st.andrew's collage doing tactical/weapons training. is this true?



Absolutely not.

The school has a range and there is a rifle team at the school (separate from the cadet corps).  They still fall under the same regulations as any other corps.


----------



## Burrows (16 Sep 2005)

There is a member of said corps on here so lets wait for him to answer.


----------



## solid1191 (16 Sep 2005)

WOW... where to begin. Yes we are relaxed at times, however ceremonially we are not. Completing green - gold earns a student a grade 11 peer and leadership support credit. Which means it adds to our academic average. Yes it is true that some of us have really long hair. But what do you expect when you have a mandatory corps. I take it much more seriously because i like the cadets. I do not expect everyone to be as enthusiastic about cadets as me. Most cadets at my corps the star level training they receive means leadership training not discipline. Often our practical skills ( like knots and lashings) are just learnt through text and never practiced. You will never see cadets saluting officers off parade, not because we do not respect them, it is just not our custom. Also we do not effectively use our sections. Section commanders do not even know they are section commanders because we never break out training down to that level. I understand that we do not use all of our budget. We are now starting to outfit senior instructors with cad pats. I recently got a set for myself for my exchange. 


- as for us doing tactical training we did some on exchange as a corps. 
Here are some pictures that you have seen or heard about. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/b208/Solid1191/


----------



## Craig B (17 Sep 2005)

142Highlander , 

Thanks for the info , just what I was looking for . 

From your photo's I assume you did an exchange with the British Cadets , looks like they offer more interesting training than Canadian cadet corps .

Thanks again , 

Craig


----------



## solid1191 (17 Sep 2005)

dgrayca said:
			
		

> I was a cadet with 142 St Andrews and also a cadet with 110 RC(Air)CS.



I found ya, Quite ye like men be strong!

http://kilby.sac.on.ca/ActivitiesClubs/cadets/History/MilitaryOldBoys/PostWWII/GrayDerrick.html


----------

